
Taking your emails off Gmail - ColinWright
https://effilicious.com/2020/07/03/taking-your-emails-off-gmail/
======
djeiasbsbo
Couldn't they have just used IMAP to move all of the emails to another
(preferrably your own) email server?

Not sure what exactly Google allows but that's how I would have approached it.

~~~
caymanjim
Downloading them via IMAP would take forever and isn't efficient. It's likely
heavily throttled by Google as well. Grabbing the whole mailbox in one go is a
good approach. Having to use Thunderbird to read them is unappealing, though.
I'd install them on my own server and run an IMAP server to access them, so
that they're available via any IMAP client (mobile, desktop, or a nice open-
source web UI like Roundcube).

